# Quinn



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

After a shower..














































Keeping his distance from Emmit and Theo, lol..


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

so pretty this isn't the new pair that you got or is it? if so they look tame


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

This is just one — Quinn is from a clutch I hand-raised recently; there was 6 babies and I kept one, and the other 5 went to new homes.  He is very tame! 

The 3 new Cockatiels are outside in the suspended aviary, Quinn is kept inside.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quinn Is Pretty What Mutation Is He? Looks Like A Silver?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Who Is The Yellowcheek? Very Pretty Birds All Of Them!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ohhhh he's gorgeous!!! Is he a cinammon lutino? Or could be silver? I'm still learning about mutations.....so I'm just taking a guess


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Is he the platinum pearl you were keeping?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Quinn is a Platinum Pearl, yes the one I am keeping. And what Yellowcheek are you speaking of?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmm platinum pearl? Im gonna go google that one


----------



## QTiels (Jan 24, 2011)

The second picture is the funniest and cutest one. Looks a bit like Big Bird from Sesame Street show minus the big orange beak.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awwww he's so adorable!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They look so adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Who Is The Yellowcheek? Very Pretty Birds All Of Them!


That her pastelface cinnamon pied male Emmit. 


> Looks a bit like Big Bird from Sesame Street show


I was thinking he looked like Big Bird too!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmm


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Met Pastelface Not Yellowcheek! Sorry She Is A Beautiful Bird


----------

